# beta spawn



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

My beta pair have spawned again. If they can keep the pleco at bay a day or so I may intervene.

mommy beta...she's got some intense breeding colour change from her normal self









beta pair









on guard duty and patrol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

awesome pictures


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

No kidding, those are incredible, looks like they should be in National Geographic magazine!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words.


----------

